# anaemia



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

hi 
i shouldnt be here asking questions as im a midwife but boy does everything you know go out the window when yr preg
i ahev a HB of 9.3 on ferrous bd but feel terrible 
i have racing heart most of time dizzy spells hot flushes
have had to go sick  today
any advice or ideas that i may not have thought of the GP given me folic to aid absorption and am also taking 1 floradix tab and taking with orange juice
thanks xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

look into spatone, you can buy it from health food shops. You can take 1/2 a day, it works really quickly is kind to your body and doesn't have any side effects.

Hope you feel better soon

Take care x


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks
will give it a whirl a mate had mentioned it 
just hope something kicks in soon lol


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

It's good stuff, after I had dd, my hb went from 7.3 to 12.5 in 6 weeks of having it twice a day!


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

will def try cant beleive i feel so rubbish at mo got 2 week sick cert so hoping will be over worse then


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

scary, my Hb dropped to 7.3 too!!!!!!


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

thankfully at 22 weeks it was 9.3 if i had waited till my bloods at 28 weeks who knows how low it would have been
gp also suggested a thyroid function just in case
have done absolutely nothing today and have had no hot flushes or palpitations or dizzy spells but was a bit breathless going up the stairs so hopefully 2 weeks of being idle may just do the trick x


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

hb went from 9.3 to 9.8 thats a onth after atarting the ferrous at 200 bd
am now doing 1 ferrous and 2 spatone for last week ..... was hoping it be higher by now Grrrrr


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It will start to come up now, I would continue with the bd iron as prescribed as well though,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

yeh i was thinking that
why do u think it is i am so rough in the morning by lunch i feel better but first thing im rough short of breath palpitations etc especially after having ate my cereal which is weird
due back to work on friday
am dreading doing visits lugging scales and case around all the housing estates
gpt gp appt for more iron on wed he wanted to see me after a month
its weird i have lost all sense of persoective of being a midwife when it comes to me did that happen to you?
least its a bit cooler


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Definitely!  I was asking my colleagues questions about me, that I was answering perfectly capably to other people on here!!  

Midwives are normal anxious women when it comes down to being pregnant!!


----------

